
Show HN: Ethereum Canvas – Draw on the blockchain - fragosti
https://ethereumcanvas.com/
======
Florin_Andrei
There's no way a single shared blockchain would be able to serve the whole
world. The number of transactions per second is one thing. The size of the
chain is another. If we all start throwing money transactions AND idle
drawings into the same bucket, it will overflow.

Something needs to change. The current architecture clearly does not scale.

Maybe something more like Pascal Coin would be better able to scale up to
become used worldwide for daily transactions.

EDIT: Before you downvote, I'd like to ask you a few questions. Are you
invested in ETH or some other blockchain technology? And if you are, how does
that color your thought process?

~~~
DougN7
I agree completely. A shared ledger is a great idea, but not when anyone can
write almost anything into it. Then it starts turning into some sort of
massive torrent that has to be synced around the world.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
If you've tried recently to sync up a self-hosted ETH wallet app, you've
probably noticed what an incredibly long time it takes to get the whole
blockchain. Meanwhile the HDD is thrashing around like crazy; if you're not
using an SSD then forget it. Wallet apps like Parity are a little more
forgiving (probably smarter in how they handle the blockchain), but still,
it's dozens of gigabytes already.

To me, the single, shared, universal blockchain idea seems more like a proof
of concept. It's also pretty hard to ask every node in the network to see
every possible transaction. I am virtually certain that whatever ends up
taking over the world will not operate that way. Things just don't scale like
that.

~~~
ripply
For anyone not familiar with some of the proposed scaling features for
Ethereum, quadratic sharding could alleviate this problem by having hundreds
of Ethereum universes that can talk to each other and commit their root merkle
hash to the main chain

~~~
Florin_Andrei
Sounds like a good idea.

How are transactions routed from one "universe" to another? Let's say I'm on
universe A, you're on universe B, and I want to send you a few bucks.

------
noxToken
Does not work for me - even with blockers disabled:

    
    
        Control.js:111 Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'map' of null
            at t.n.optionsToShow (Control.js:111)
            at t.value (Control.js:233)
            at f._renderValidatedComponentWithoutOwnerOrContext (ReactCompositeComponent.js:796)
            at f._renderValidatedComponent (ReactCompositeComponent.js:819)
            at f._updateRenderedComponent (ReactCompositeComponent.js:743)
            at f._performComponentUpdate (ReactCompositeComponent.js:721)
            at f.updateComponent (ReactCompositeComponent.js:642)
            at f.receiveComponent (ReactCompositeComponent.js:544)
            at Object.receiveComponent (ReactReconciler.js:122)
            at f._updateRenderedComponent (ReactCompositeComponent.js:751)
        
        getContract.js:19 Error: Invalid JSON RPC response: ""
            at Object.InvalidResponse (errors.js:35)
            at XMLHttpRequest.r.onreadystatechange (httpprovider.js:111)
        
        VM146:1 OPTIONS http://localhost:8545/ net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
        
        Main.js:43 Uncaught (in promise) TypeError: Cannot read property 'getNumberOfShapes' of undefined
            at Main.js:43
            at <anonymous>
        
        errors.js:35 Uncaught (in promise) Error: Invalid JSON RPC response: ""
            at Object.InvalidResponse (errors.js:35)
            at XMLHttpRequest.r.onreadystatechange (httpprovider.js:111)
    

Edit: From the FAQ

> How does this work?

> _You 'll need the Metamask Chrome extension or an Ethereum enabled browser
> like Mist or Parity to get started._

------
fragosti
hello! submitter here.

Apologize if it's buggy - did not realize this would catch on! Yes you need
the metamask chrome extension. Looking into the other issues now.

Thank you for all your feedback!

Update: Appreciate some of you actually trying to submit transactions. The
current gas price is around 7 gwei
([https://ethgasstation.info/](https://ethgasstation.info/)) so there is a
high chance that transaction will time out if you put a gas price less than
that. If that is your intention that is fine ;)

Update 2: Apparently my total Gas calculation was too optimistic, which has
caused some of the transactions to fail. I just made the estimation less
optimistic (you get all unused gas back anyway). I hope that works and
apologies to everyone who had a bad transaction.

------
fivedogit
I built something like this 2 years ago. And it's 3D!

[http://etheria.world](http://etheria.world)

~~~
markhall
Would be interested in hearing if/when you received attention to it and how
ETH prices affected users willingness to spend 1+ETH to play/us. Any future
plans to keep it going and add to it?

~~~
fivedogit
I think a few dozen tiles were purchased at 1 ETH when it was about a dollar
per ETH. People seemed to like it although it was challenging to build things.
I can see in the contract data that some people bought tiles, mined blocks,
but didn't understand how to place the blocks on the tiles, so the blocks
remain hidden.

Anyway yeah I'm thinking of resurrecting it soon. I've kept an
entrepreneurial/techie ear open since I built it and I think I finally know
what I want to do to bring it back to life.

As far as ownership, I'll probably just buy all the remaining tiles myself
(the money goes to me anyway) and then sell at more reasonable prices on the
secondary market.

------
eosrei
[https://steempixels.com](https://steempixels.com) is a free-to-use (or
optionally pay) example of pixel drawing on the Steem blockchain.

------
hellbanner
Your page is hitting [http://localhost:8545/](http://localhost:8545/) .

------
myth_drannon
There is also a course how to build something similar

[https://www.newline.co/courses/million-ether-
homepage](https://www.newline.co/courses/million-ether-homepage)

------
chimen
Reminds me of the million dollar homepage of 10 years ago:
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)

------
sharemywin
Couldn't get the drawing part to work. do you need metamask or mist?

~~~
mrguyorama
I get an "invalid JsonRPC" error, working in neither firefox nightly or
chrome, on mac OSX

------
IncRnd
Does Ethereum play Crysis?

~~~
nnash
Yes but you need to pay each time you press "W".

------
_salmon
Getting a 404 on the /faq page.

~~~
fragosti
This should be fixed now :)

------
AncoraImparo
Doesn't actually work though.

~~~
fragosti
It works - but people have been trying to submit a transaction with too little
gas or too low of a gas price.

------
guywaffle
Why?

~~~
josiahtu
No need to be so cynical.

~~~
guywaffle
I don’t see what’s so cynical? There are a bunch of pointless Ethereum
contracts made to get Ethers quick and free. This and crypto.love are dumb as
hell and shouldn’t be posted on here

~~~
googletazer
Then build something better instead of shitting on others

~~~
guywaffle
That makes no sense. I am saying this is a scam to get Ether quick and cheap.
There is no need to put a drawing or a love note on a blockchain, and me
making something better won’t stop people from getting scammed by stuff like
this.

